# Another maple root stick



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

This one had been sitting on the bench partially done for a year or so and I finally finished it the other day. It's had a first coat of poly. Didn't really do a lot to it besides trim the roots and sand and sand and sand. The big root makes a really comfy handle.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

all these years, I threw out the best part of the trees !! not knowing there was a piece of art below the surface.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

I always enjoy seeing those natural canes! They are unique one of a kinds. They have so much character.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That is a nice looking cane Dww2. It is alway great to find those natural shapes.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Finally found before pics of the root. Good view of my dust/shavings collection system, too. (The floor. LOL)


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Oh wow! Thanks for the pics. What a great piece before and AFTER especially.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Yeah, I really love seeing what people's projects looked like before. I think it really gives me a better understanding of the process.


----------

